

The 2% Catastrophe: How One Number Explains the Miserable Economy - mattobrien
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/04/the-2-catastrophe-how-one-number-explains-the-miserable-economy/256382/

======
joe_the_user
Wow,

The article kind of ignores the massive overhang of bad debt that is
essentially being kicked down the road.

In normal times, the argument that we need more stimulus is legitimate. These
are not normal times.

The Japanese Zombie economy was visible for all the world to see after the
collapse of their bubble.

